# Hamster home worry!



## Debbie89 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Myself and my boyfriend bought an adorable Syrian hamster on Monday. My only worry is his home! 

My boyfriend (and me too at first) thought the Rotastak idea was great so we could get a small start up and expand. However once assembled and happy Ben was inside I suddenly though it looked WAY too small and on the same day decided I wanted another. Don't get me wrong Ben loves the tubes and quickly made himself at home in the bedroom (even managing to get food and bedding up there!) but, unable to shake this horrible feeling that it was tiny, I started to look at reviews and now I'm absolutely petrified he's going to get stuck in the tubes or be really unhappy! I've completely freaked myself out and I'm fried from all the differing information.

We talked it over and we definitely need to remedy the space issue tomorrow as its breaking my heart. I've decided that I want the Savic Cambridge (I'm a sucker for reviews!) but my boyfriend thinks the Rotastak Genus 200 may be better as we could connect it to the other rotastak cage. What does everyone think? Feel awful launching it (especially as he paid!) but I'm worried. Am I just getting spooked? Could the Genus (aside from the tiny wheel) be good for a Syrian? All comments welcome and MUCH appreciated!


----------



## Debbie89 (Mar 5, 2013)

By the way I'm really sorry if I'm repeating an old post! I'm new and couldn't find anything about the Genus 200! Sorry if I'm bring dense


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

having been through an experience and having to do alot of research with my kids school hamster, please please dont consider the tube rotastaks, the consequences of it going wrong could be horrendous. I think the cambridge is too small now for a syrian (someone with more experience will come correct me) as the reccomended length is now 100cm. We got the school hammy a fantastic cage at an amazing price on zooplus!


----------



## Debbie89 (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh no! Ah I thought it looked really good too. I definitely want the correct size for him, I must if been reading old stuff! 

I pretty much figured about the rotastak my stomach was in knots when I assembled it...but I'm disappointed about the Cambridge! 


Does anyone have any recommendations? I must say I'm finding it really difficult to find a good cage that's not ridiculously priced! Any suggestions anyone has would be appreciated!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to be honest neither of the other cages you mentioned are any good, rotastk are terriable for many reasons
very poorly ventalation, causing humidity build up inside, poor aircirculation, amonia build up, and over heating of the hamster
there is very little open plan floor space in any of the units meaning you will struggle to add toys and houses
you will also struggle to fit in a suitable syrian sized wheel (atleast 8")
most syrians grow too big for the tubes and can become stuck in them and suffocate
if he pees in the tubes (which most hams do) you will find that the urine leaks out and lands on what evers under the cage

the cambridge is too small

have you thought about a hamster heaven cage 
Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Hamster Heaven 80 Cage

or an alaxander
Great deals on small pet cages at zooplus: Alexander Small Pet Cage

or even the alaska
Small Pet Cages

where did you purchase the rotastak from? i would recomend returning it to where ever you brought it under the fact that it is not fit for the purpose sold, they have to take it back even used


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

well after taking alot of advice we went for the Alaska on zooplus (not quite the 100cm but such a huge improvement from the tiny tiny cage she was in at the school), but we also considered the barney, mamble 100, igor, multy maxi, alexander, kevin, and simba multy.

Worth remembering that you dont need to worry about whats included inside the cage, most included wheels and the tiny houses are unsuitable for a syrian and hamster toys are so cheap (or at least they can be if you look hard and have an imagination). 

Good luck!


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Rspca minimum is 70x40cm. But most people say at least 80x50. 
Obviously depends how much you want to spend. 
Zooplus Alaska is a big cheap cage Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus
If you want savic it would be the hamster heaven, mickey 2xl or ruffy.
A Hagen zoozone, but you would need to mesh the lid as the bars are too wide.

Depends if you want to do any DIY?!

Oh and it needs to be tall enough to accommodate a big wheel. At least 8", but look at 11-12 if your hammie ends up huge!


----------



## Debbie89 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll have a look at all of them  really excited to sort him an amazing home out.

I must if been looking at reviews from years ago because everyone was on about how fantastic the Cambridge was! 


Honestly I could tell the rotastak was going to get binned almost immediately. He looks happy enough but I got a massive knot in my stomach when I saw how tiny it was. I can't believe they're allowed to sell them without clear descriptions of the size. Serves me right and it'll be money ill happily we the back of to get rid of it! (Granted it wasn't my money!) 

I bought it from pets at home *slaps wrist*. The last time I went there I must of got lucky because the girl was brilliant and steered me away from loads of stuff for my dog, really honest. But this time they didn't even comment...knowing the hamster we had bought!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pets at home should be easy to get your money back from, order your new cage and as soon as hammy is settled in take the cage back to the store and kick up a fuss, they will give you your money back just to get you out the store :lol:
please do make sure you get your money back, the only way we will ever be able to get stores to stop selling things like this is to make it clear that we wont take it


----------



## Debbie89 (Mar 5, 2013)

I will! I don't think it even states the dimensions on the box so hopefully it'll be easy enough! My boyfriend gets really embarrassed taking anything back but I always kick up a fuss..so I guess he'll be waiting in the car!


There's so many options of cages I'm looking at them now and they all look great and huge


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I would also suggest to use something other than sawdust as substrate aswell. You can use shredded cardboard, hemp or paper litter. These are much better at absorbing odours aswell as not being dusty.

If you want to look up 'hamster central', this is a dedicated forum for hammie, with lots of good advice


----------



## Debbie89 (Mar 5, 2013)

Brilliant thanks!

I've never had a hamster before, though my boyfriend has, but I always get really obsessive and read absolutely everything. I've already driven him insane talking about this or that or the other that we need to take care of him right! 

I've ordered a new cage and wheel (a nice huge one) and loads of new toys and bits so hopefully he'll be fully kitted out. I looked at all the suggestions and went with the Alaska. It looks great and not too pricey. I LOVED the Alexander but for now it was just a little pricey so I was made to compromise (I hate compromising!)...


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

It'll be big enough if he's going to come out a lot. If you look at pics of others people's cages to give you ideas, some are really good.
Some people even make play pens for them aswell! So next time you've got spare cash.......


----------



## Debbie89 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes he'll be coming out a lot  

That was another question I had....are there any decent/large enough balls that can be used? Not too sure how safe they are. The flat is really safe no stairs, children other pets etc and with it being "new" it tends to not have nooks and crannies (although of course he would be supervised and only in a "hamster proof" area) so I think he'll be fine coming out.

Just not sure if the ball is the way to go? I've heard mixed things.


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not sure, haven't had a syrian for years. I've got dwarfs at the moment.
I guess you're probably looking at rat size balls


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

The Alaska is a fab size cage for a Syrian. Many, many people have them, so don't worry about that. The access is much better than the Alexander anyway.

You don't need a rat size ball, that is way too big, just a normal sized bog standard hamster ball. None of my hammy's have a ball though, I don't like or trust them. One of mine managed to open the lid on one years ago and got loose. Luckily, he was fine, but it could so easily not have been. I've never used one since.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I made a play pen for my rats out of cardboard box sides and cardboard for the floor. It's temporary til I can afford some corex plastic squares and a bit of lino


----------



## Debbie89 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah we made a play pen too  and he loved it! sounds like we did a similar sort of thing to you! He's settling in so well, getting really confident and comfortable so I'm really pleased!

Yeah I kinda looked at the ball and wasn't too sure how safe it'd be, but I'm a worrier so I was always gonna be like that!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a rat sized ball for my Syrian (not that I'd ever use them for any of my rats!) as I felt the hamster sized ones too small and just as a small wheel would cause my girl to curve her back so that's why I bought a big ball.
She gets 15 mins in it then comes on the sofa with me. I did let her run free in the dinning room but she's naughty and chews!


----------

